# Which POD site to use?



## doodle28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Among all the POD sites, which one is good? heard a lot of good things about zazzle and spreadshirt but they have a higher base price on the products. someone also mention about cowcow in this forum, any comments?


----------



## udadu (Jan 10, 2013)

i'm being supplied by cowcow right now and the pricing and service is second to none. go checkout my site uDaDu.com - uDaDu Tees - Home, it's been setup on their server and i took care of the designs using html.

they're running a "double your profits" offer right now, which means whatever you earn that month, they will automatically double it!


----------



## doodle28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. How's the print quality? you know which type of printing method they use? 

All the best with your site

Cheers


----------



## udadu (Jan 10, 2013)

they dropship the tees directly to my customers, but i have ordered from them to check the quality.

i think they use heat transfer (I'm not 100% sure, but any clarification from other users would be most welcome) and so far I have not received any complaints about the print quality. I've put it in the wash at least half a dozen times, and it's still holding up well.


----------



## ipressit (Feb 21, 2009)

Most online pod sites us DrH printing for one off tees and may use screenpriting for larger orders. Not very sure about cow cow though, where are they based out of?

Sent from my SGH-I717R using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## udadu (Jan 10, 2013)

they're from Hong Kong China area. Not really surprising given the prices they offer, don't think a POD in USA can get you a tee for as low as $8.99.

doodle28, how's your work coming along?


----------



## doodle28 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, im working on my design at the moment. once i get that sorted, will try to put my work on the POD site cuz i find it to be easier to start with. Btw, what's the "double your profit" you mentioned? cannot find any info on the website.


----------



## udadu (Jan 10, 2013)

*cowcow - double your profits deal*



doodle28 said:


> Btw, what's the "double your profit" you mentioned? cannot find any info on the website.


it's a new feature cowcow are doing. They're giving out a special offer that however much profits you make, they will double it by giving you the same amount. There is a max-off limit of $500 per month though.

Why Create a Free Online Store on CowCow? | CowCow.com - Sell Artwork, Custom T-Shirts, Personalized Shirts, Unique Photo Gifts | CowCow

so lets say next month you make $200 in profits, cowcow will hand you an extra $200 on top...which sounds very generous to me.


----------



## gorilladuck (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: cowcow - double your profits deal*

I have a Spreadshirt store, and I actually find their base prices to be quite reasonable. They also have a good variety of products, including a pretty affordable American Apparel base price with a much better t-shirt color selection than most POD services I've come across. They're also the only POD I'm aware of that does both Digital Direct and Plot printing. You can read more about those print processes by following that link. DD is pretty standard fare for POD, but Spreadshirt's quality is pretty high compared to, say, Cafe Press. The Plot printing is where they really shine, though. However, while the quality is excellent, that process does have it's limitations. You can only do 3 colors at most, and because someone is cutting the design out by hand, there are size limitations as far as how thin you can make lines, etc.


----------



## doodle28 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: cowcow - double your profits deal*



gorilladuck said:


> I have a Spreadshirt store, and I actually find their base prices to be quite reasonable. They also have a good variety of products, including a pretty affordable American Apparel base price with a much better t-shirt color selection than most POD services I've come across. They're also the only POD I'm aware of that does both Digital Direct and Plot printing. You can read more about those print processes by following that link. DD is pretty standard fare for POD, but Spreadshirt's quality is pretty high compared to, say, Cafe Press. The Plot printing is where they really shine, though. However, while the quality is excellent, that process does have it's limitations. You can only do 3 colors at most, and because someone is cutting the design out by hand, there are size limitations as far as how thin you can make lines, etc.


Both printing tech seem impressive. But still think their base price is a little too high, i wanna start with minimal cost. And how's the traffic?


----------

